# The end is nigh! - I bought a bass



## 7 Dying Trees (May 13, 2006)

Well, i loaned the money to my girlfriend so she could get rid of the horrid piece of shit she has now. But untill wednesday I do technically own it... And it's a five string, so I may have to detune it for a short period of time...

Can you catch bass, and is it a permanent affliction?


----------



## Popsyche (May 13, 2006)

Yer safe! The way most of you guys play(very fast and very well!), You'd be too bored by the slowness of the genre. I play bass, and it's just too different of a part of the music to generate affliction for most guitar types!


----------



## bostjan (May 13, 2006)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Can you catch bass, and is it a permanent affliction?



Yeah, to catch bass, use worms for bait and at least ten pound test line.


----------



## cadenhead (May 13, 2006)

Everyone tells me I should just start playing bass because of the string guages and tuneing I use. 

I do play bass, so what's the big deal with my obsession with low end?


----------



## Shannon (May 13, 2006)

<<< Bassist & Guitarist here. Welcome to the fold.


----------



## Popsyche (May 13, 2006)

bostjan said:


> Yeah, to catch bass, use worms for bait and at least ten pound test line.




 

No just tied together 56 "B" strings!


----------



## Mastodon (May 14, 2006)

Popsyche said:


> Yer safe! The way most of you guys play(very fast and very well!), You'd be too bored by the slowness of the genre. I play bass, and it's just too different of a part of the music to generate affliction for most guitar types!



http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7123164409752792753&q=billy+sheehan


----------



## Popsyche (May 14, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7123164409752792753&q=billy+sheehan



That is an amazing video! especially since he went "pickless" (as it should be!) Though I still have to say this... after those cool solos, he had to still revert to the structure of the song, which on a day in, day out basis, is still to slow for most of "us". I have been playing guitar for 34 years, and bass for 32. I have assumed both positions.


----------



## Shawn (May 14, 2006)

Having a 5-string bass is awesome, I love it. Congrats


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 14, 2006)

Yep, I play bass, too. Pretty well, actually. And drums, but I'm a hack on those. Green Day, anyone? 

Nothing keeps my interest like guitar, though, so I'm guessing you're safe, James.


----------



## G-Evo (May 14, 2006)

yep - another bass player here as well to! - It's nice to swap between the two!

G


----------



## Scott (May 14, 2006)

Bass player here aswell. Haven't picked it up since November though basically.


----------



## bostjan (May 14, 2006)

I play six string fretless bass. Either in standard (BEADGC) or whatever (GCFCGD)

I like this tuning for some reason.

It's really handy to have a bass handy to do a quick demo.


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (May 14, 2006)

i want a bass.


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 14, 2006)

Ibanez_fanboy said:


> i want a bass.


As do I, I like the one yamaha 5 string which is 400 bucks. I tried it out at guitar center and it felt great, the neck (at least on the black one) was this nice satin painted finish and the active eq was cool, I could crank the bass for a "feel" session. lol

I really want an ESP F-255FM in see through black though, that thing is freaking sick and 35" scale but like 650 bucks or something.


----------



## bostjan (May 15, 2006)

Dean Edge Bass! 

I got mine really cheap!


----------



## Karl Hungus (May 15, 2006)

5 String Bass is what turned me onto 7 string guitars, oddly enough. I used to miss having that low B note there.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 15, 2006)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Well, i loaned the money to my girlfriend so she could get rid of the horrid piece of shit she has now. But untill wednesday I do technically own it... And it's a five string, so I may have to detune it for a short period of time...
> 
> Can you catch bass, and is it a permanent affliction?



You can catch bass, it's an awful and wonderful disease at the same time. And once you've got it there's no turning back. Stop talking baout bass playing being to slow. You can play fast on a bass too, you've got be more careful about your note choices though because it's low (tremelo picking the low B on a five string will NOT sound good). Just think of it as a really low guitar. You can use chords, tapping, etc. Anything for guitar (for the most part) will work on bass.

As for bassist not being allowed to "go crazy" it's more a matter of the guitarists(not ripping on any of you) leaving some space and letting the other man take a step into the spotlight. Also, be nice and give a bass solo some simple chords or rythm to play over, since soloing without backing is such a b****.

Also If you think guitars  sound great with heavy distortion, try it on a bass . There's so much more of that monster-like 'growl' and 'roar' that it aint funny.


----------



## abyssalservant (May 15, 2006)

All hail bass.
Most of the guitarists I know enjoy bassing at least once in a while.


----------



## metalfiend666 (May 15, 2006)

Let's be honest here James, you're never gonna get your hands on it! In fact you might not get your hands on her that often now if she keeps disapearing into the spare room with it like she did last night!

It is a very nice bass though.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 15, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> Let's be honest here James, you're never gonna get your hands on it! In fact you might not get your hands on her that often now if she keeps disapearing into the spare room with it like she did last night!
> 
> It is a very nice bass though.


I iknow. She fell asleep playing it!


----------



## metalfiend666 (May 15, 2006)

7 Dying Trees said:


> I iknow. She fell asleep playing it!


 
That doesn't surprise me in the least. Have you tried the chocolate coffins yet? I challenge you to eat one in a single sitting, they're very, very sickly.


----------



## eaeolian (May 15, 2006)

bostjan said:


> Yeah, to catch bass, use worms for bait and at least ten pound test line.



Well done.


----------



## Popsyche (May 15, 2006)

All_¥our_Bass said:


> Stop talking baout bass playing being to slow.
> 
> I meant that playing in the context of the vast majority of music we bassers get stuck doing comes at ya' a lot slower than the corresponding guit bits.
> 
> ...


   Especially if you have lots of extra strings on that bass!


----------



## Drew (May 15, 2006)

Bass rocks. I'm just getting to the point where I don't play bass like a guitarist, and start to sound a little like I'm playing "bass parts." I love doing semi-chordal stuff on it, it's just a really unique sound. 

One day I will own a Conklin Groove Tools 7-string bass, oh yes...


----------



## Popsyche (May 15, 2006)

Drew said:


> Bass rocks. I'm just getting to the point where I don't play bass like a guitarist, and start to sound a little like I'm playing "bass parts." I love doing semi-chordal stuff on it, it's just a really unique sound.
> 
> One day I will own a Conklin Groove Tools 7-string bass, oh yes...



Those are sweet!


----------



## Mastodon (Jun 4, 2006)

We never got pics.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 4, 2006)

I only have a 4 string. i dont play it that much.. it was only 30$ new, Ebay \m/
lol. 
Like i said, i dont play that much. the only thing i know it is Testament songs.. however, i can play almost any testament song lol.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 4, 2006)

What? No Dio? Dun da-da-dun da-da-dun da-da-dun da-da-dun da-da-dun da-da-dun da-da-dun da-da-dun da-da-dun da-da-dun da-da-dun da-da-dun da-da-dun da-da-dun da-da-dun da-da-dun da-da-dun da-da-dun da-da-dun da-da-dun da-da-dun&#8230;all on the same note?


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jun 5, 2006)

I love playing bass. I don't claim to be that great at it, but there's really a lot more to it than most guitarists think. Creating the groove takes a lot of little techniques, and you have to put on a different 'thinking cap' than the one you use as a guitarist. Great workout for your hands, too. After playing bass for a couple of hours, a guitars feels like a toy.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jun 12, 2006)

Pics eh? I'll see if i can get some up


----------



## Desecrated (Jun 12, 2006)

I have a 5 string as well, and it is the light of my day.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 12, 2006)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Pics eh? I'll see if i can get some up


 
Just nab them from her Myspace.


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 12, 2006)

I have a 5-string ESP F-205 w/ EMG DC40 pickups. It's okay, but it sure makes playing guitar easier when I switch back forth. I can play like 500bpm after playing my Bass for a bit.


----------



## Pauly (Oct 22, 2006)

Basses win on the funk factor as well, nothing beats some funky bass!


----------



## Luvuvibanez (Dec 25, 2006)

They are all guitars.


----------



## OzzyC (Dec 25, 2006)

Pauly said:


> Basses win on the funk factor as well, nothing beats some funky bass!



but funk guitar IS a very close second....

and its the only time you can abuse a wah more then hammet and you dont need any excuses


----------



## Blexican (Dec 25, 2006)

Wow I knew this thread was old when I saw Bostjan's avatar just now, but DAYUM!  Goes back to June...either way, Bass can be very fun if you got the right effects.


----------

